# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  2016 Hilux

## R93

Wanting to upgrade my old Lux in a year or so but cant decide if the current model will be better than the new one. I am not a mechanic but understand the new model will be 2.5-2.7l diesel instead of the current 3ltr, to comply with the Euro emissions regs. 
This smaller engine is also supposed to produce more power than the current one, which means to me they are screaming the shit out of a smaller engine to get better results?
Apart from shape and engine, the current model has all the same fixtures I like.

Hoping      @cambo can shed some light on the new one.

A new current model (2014-15) truck should work out a bit cheaper after the new one is released as well I hope.


If this is the new look I am leaning more towards the current model. Looks to be the 2WD model, but meh!

----------


## veitnamcam

Don't get hung up on engine size.
Its irrelevant, what matters is bearing journal area relative to thrust.
Simply better technology meaning more power from less and more reliably.
High output small diesels have been around for years in Europe.
We haven't been able to use them due to our high sulfur content in our fuel which is slowly improving.
when you walk behind any modern diesel you can smell the sulfur but my old cruiser just smells like burnt diesel.
Just being burnt so much more efficiently.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

That red one would suit a blaser owner  :Psmiley:

----------


## JoshC

I say that 2015 concept looks rude and personally I'm a little bit wary of small engines being pushed hard, especially if you using them for towing decent loads all the time. 

I'm probably over thinking things, but how can a small engine working hard be as reliable as a big engine chugging away?

----------


## JoshC

> when you walk behind any modern diesel you can smell the sulfur but my old cruiser just smells like burnt diesel.


But unburnt diesel smells so good!

----------


## R93

> That red one would suit a blaser owner


Whats the matter Toby? Did you miss your Elite Blaser club membership payment again? :Psmiley:

----------


## Timmay

The blue one looks good. I guess it depends what you want to use it for? 

I'm sure it wont be seen up south island rivers (haha maybe at the bottom & updside down) but I'm sure there will be plenty at the boat ramp with a Haines or Stabi in tow.

----------


## R93

> I say that 2015 concept looks rude and personally I'm a little bit wary of small engines being pushed hard, especially if you using them for towing decent loads all the time. 
> 
> I'm probably over thinking things, but how can a small engine working hard be as reliable as a big engine chugging away?


I am probably ignorant to the concept and of the same mindset as you, my truck will be doing a lot of long distance towing. I am a bit wary.

----------


## R93

> The blue one looks good. I guess it depends what you want to use it for? 
> 
> I'm sure it wont be seen up south island rivers (haha maybe at the bottom & updside down) but I'm sure there will be plenty at the boat ramp with a Haines or Stabi in tow.


I will be a bit fussy for about a year. Once it gets dirty and a few gorse n scrub scratches on it, it will go everywhere. Its just a tool after all :Thumbsup:

----------


## Timmay

> it will go everywhere. :


 :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  Enjoy those repair bills lol

----------


## R93

> Enjoy those repair bills lol


If they are similar to ones I have had for the last 25 years I will be happy :Wink:

----------


## Ryan

> Don't get hung up on engine size.
> Its irrelevant, what matters is bearing journal area relative to thrust.
> Simply better technology meaning more power from less and more reliably.
> High output small diesels have been around for years in Europe.
> We haven't been able to use them *due to our high sulfur content in our fuel which is slowly improving*.
> when you walk behind any modern diesel you can smell the sulfur but my old cruiser just smells like burnt diesel.
> Just being burnt so much more efficiently.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Sorry Cam, I just wanted to politely point out that NZ actually has some of the cleanest diesel available internationally. Specifically that the sulphur content was reduced from 50PPM to 10PPM since January 2009 which makes it Euro V compliant as Ultra-low Sulphur Content.

Source:

Consumers to get cleaner petrol and diesel | Scoop News

Ultra-low-sulfur diesel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## veitnamcam

which they had to do so we could import new technology diesels.
was the cause of lots of leaking injector pumps in nzs old fleet.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'm probably over thinking things, but how can a small engine working hard be as reliable as a big engine chugging away?


because that big engine chugging away at full throttle everywhere is only using half its fuel creating high exhaust temps cracking heads and all the carbon that is left is wearing the Fuck out of everything and clogging piston rings.
And most probably has smaller/Shitter bearings than the little modern motor.

Wasn't that long ago the average car engine was 10hp and needed a valve grind every ten thousand km 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JoshC

Ok thanks. I'll still stick with my landcruisers tho I think. Haha

----------


## Munsey

Towing capacity I think can be misleading . 3 ton towing , doesn't mean it has the power more about stopping ! . I've said it before a builder gave his 2 ltr amorak to his wife because it was under powered towing his trailers and boat !

----------


## Daggers_187

They just get uglier and uglier don't they? 

One of my flatmates is a Toyota Technician and he reckons some of the new Hilux's are pretty rubbish. 
They should just go back to making the LN106.

----------


## Timmay

> Ok thanks. I'll still stick with my landcruisers tho I think. Haha


amen, 1hdt or td42t

----------


## JoshC

> They just get uglier and uglier don't they? 
> 
> One of my flatmates is a Toyota Technician and he reckons some of the new Hilux's are pretty rubbish. 
> They should just go back to making the LN106. 
> 
> Attachment 26922


Its the reality of todays world, everything is made to be chucked away, not made to last.

----------


## veitnamcam

yer at least when i open the bonnet of the cruiser i know what i am looking at.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Barefoot

I wouldn't get a current model Hilux unless your a desperate Toyota man. their braking system has gotten worse not better since the model started 7+yrs ago and haven't got close to catching up with the most of the current crop of utes. Sold the hilux last year went to an Amarok but would choose a Ranger if doing lots of towing.

----------


## Timmay

@Barefoot , my old' boss's d4d hilux still had drum brakes in the rear - what a load of shit.

----------


## Barefoot

Yip and the ABS has a mind of it's own.

----------


## sakokid

I have a brand new ford ranger for work. If it does all that my last ford ute did I will be very happy. But my own personal ute is a early hilux which has just done the gearbox.

----------


## sneeze

Bought my first 4wd triton in 93. 21 years, 5 utes and many hundreds of thousands of trouble free motoring later Iv just bought another one. And yup they sure  are ugly. But full leather, all electrics,133kw and 400nm  with a 10 year drive train and 5 year full car warranty all for well under 40k , I'll take all the shit you hilux whores can sling at me and just keep on grinning. :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Well fuck me dead, Im sad to hear my Ford 5 cylinder 3.2 is a dinasour, but what the shit I'd buy another one tomorrow!

----------


## Maca49

> Towing capacity I think can be misleading . 3 ton towing , doesn't mean it has the power more about stopping ! . I've said it before a builder gave his 2 ltr amorak to his wife because it was under powered towing his trailers and boat !


Oh bullshit the salesman told me they had shit loads of grunt! Twin turbo even,  :ORLY:  I love my Ford

----------


## cambo

> Wanting to upgrade my old Lux in a year or so but cant decide if the current model will be better than the new one. I am not a mechanic but understand the new model will be 2.5-2.7l diesel instead of the current 3ltr, to comply with the Euro emissions regs. 
> This smaller engine is also supposed to produce more power than the current one, which means to me they are screaming the shit out of a smaller engine to get better results?
> Apart from shape and engine, the current model has all the same fixtures I like.
> 
> Hoping      @cambo can shed some light on the new one.
> 
> A new current model (2014-15) truck should work out a bit cheaper after the new one is released as well I hope.
> 
> 
> ...


I can neither confirm or deny any knowledge of the new Hilux.......  :Psmiley: 

Can confirm the engine size will be smaller than the currant model. Also there will be more emission crap on them for the new Euro 6 rules. So expect more fuel related issues coming to the fore.
Haven't seen any pictures of the actual trucks yet. 
Specs for us are a closely guarded secret at TNZ at the moment - in other words even they don't know what they're getting. 
Our market is so small we get the dregs of any model range, and whoever orders the vehicles for us usually has no idea of what we actually want or need.
Got a few months to wait for them to turn up. Talk is October at the moment but it could be even later.

----------


## Timmay

> Oh bullshit the salesman told me they had shit loads of grunt!


typical Found On Rubbish Dump owner  :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

VW why would ya, I have a GT golf, one is one to many! Poor old Toyota way behind, hope the new one improves their sales?

----------


## Maca49

> typical Found On Rubbish Dump owner


Yeah yeah yeah, hope you freeze your balls of in a Taupo tonight! :Thumbsup:

----------


## kokako

With a bit of luck one might have a 2UZ-FE (4.7L quad cam V8)

Look at the state of this!

----------


## Timmay

Shit Approach and departure angle. IFS. Flashy panels that will get caught on everything.

2/10 - would not drive.

----------


## Maca49

Who painted it in that colour ?

----------


## Maca49

> With a bit of luck one might have a 2UZ-FE (4.7L quad cam V8)
> 
> Look at the state of this!
> 
> Attachment 26934


Copy of a Ford?

----------


## longrange308

> Sorry Cam, I just wanted to politely point out that NZ actually has some of the cleanest diesel available internationally. Specifically that the sulphur content was reduced from 50PPM to 10PPM since January 2009 which makes it Euro V compliant as Ultra-low Sulphur Content.
> 
> Source:
> 
> Consumers to get cleaner petrol and diesel | Scoop News
> 
> Ultra-low-sulfur diesel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



THATS what they want you to know

----------


## Ryan

> THATS what they want you to know


Is there some sinister diesel plot that we should be aware of?

----------


## veitnamcam

> With a bit of luck one might have a 2UZ-FE (4.7L quad cam V8)
> 
> Look at the state of this!
> 
> Attachment 26934


ouch my eyes my eyes!!!

looks like something someone who wears big fake gold jewelry and jeans 3 sizes to big would drive after putting it on 24 inch chrome wheels so you can see just how puny the brakes are.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ground Control

I am a Toyota man , so nothing I read , hear or see will change my view .
I own 5 Toyota utes and have had a fantastic run out of them .
The truth of it all is modern vehicles are light years ahead of those made twenty years ago in regards to power and comfort .
What worries me though is the continuing move to electronics that are the best thing ever invented until your miles from the nearest road and you have no idea what is wrong let alone the ability of fixing it with a hammer and some cable ties .
Get the Toyota  :Have A Nice Day: 


Ken

----------


## kokako

Why the heck didn't NZ get these?

----------


## Maca49

> I am a Toyota man , so nothing I read , hear or see will change my view .
> I own 5 Toyota utes and have had a fantastic run out of them .
> The truth of it all is modern vehicles are light years ahead of those made twenty years ago in regards to power and comfort .
> What worries me though is the continuing move to electronics that are the best thing ever invented until your miles from the nearest road and you have no idea what is wrong let alone the ability of fixing it with a hammer and some cable ties .
> Get the Toyota 
> 
> 
> Ken


Oh man the dark ages still exist :Thumbsup:

----------


## kokako

> Oh man the dark ages still exist


What cause the most problems on new / late model vehicles? Head gaskets? Cylinder Heads? Drive Line? Cooling System?

NO - it's all that electronic stuff!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Why the heck didn't NZ get these?


because the govt would miss out on those high rego costs.

Can you even get a petrol 4wd ute in nz these days?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Nothing wrong with iPhones, LED TVs, micro waves, iPads, computers, the inter web etc etc.Steams had its day! :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

> I am a Toyota man , so nothing I read , hear or see will change my view .
> I own 5 Toyota utes and have had a fantastic run out of them .
> The truth of it all is modern vehicles are light years ahead of those made twenty years ago in regards to power and comfort .
> What worries me though is the continuing move to electronics that are the best thing ever invented until your miles from the nearest road and you have no idea what is wrong let alone the ability of fixing it with a hammer and some cable ties .
> Get the Toyota 
> 
> 
> Ken


As far as I am concerned the less electronic stuff i have the better, but everyone else needs plenty so I have stuff to do when it breaks  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kokako

> because the govt would miss out on those high rego costs.
> 
> Can you even get a petrol 4wd ute in nz these days?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Sure can, Hilux 4L V6 - Slush box only  :Oh Noes:

----------


## cambo

> Why the heck didn't NZ get these?


There was a couple of utes built up by TNZ to the same specs as the Aussie trucks. TRD supercharger kit and bling slapped on etc.
The price they would have been asking was waaaay too much anyone would want to pay so they didn't do any more. Dunno what ever happened to those trucks. Probably got stripped out.

----------


## Maca49

> As far as I am concerned the less electronic stuff i have the better, but everyone else needs plenty so I have stuff to do when it breaks


And there's nothing wrong with that Mikee!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sure can, Hilux 4L V6 - Slush box only


In 4wd ? boss wanted one but couldn't wait for next years model so got a ranger instead.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cambo

> Sure can, Hilux 4L V6 - Slush box only



There are manuals available too. Not really sort after so not many imported.
The early '05 V6 models had no LSD for some stupid reason.  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## kokako

> In 4wd ? boss wanted one but couldn't wait for next years model so got a ranger instead.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yes, 4WD

----------


## kokako

> There are manuals available too. Not really sort after so not many imported.
> The early '05 V6 models had no LSD for some stupid reason.



Manual 4L or old 3.4L?

----------


## cambo

> Manual 4L or old 3.4L?


4L V6 1GR engined trucks. 

The latest Hokey Pokey shape is only Auto unfortuneately though

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes, 4WD


maybe Toyota Nelson just didn't want to sell one then  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

Mahindra ! Why wouldn't you ?

----------


## veitnamcam

ewww yuck



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## craigc

The modern Hilux is not designed for New Zealand hunters and farmers. It's designed for the American on road market. Try and prove me wrong... 

Toyota are trying to fool New Zealand into thinking they still are good. We get the white SR5's leased for $520 a month; now why wouldn't you?

I like the Fords best.

----------


## Ground Control

> The modern Hilux is not designed for New Zealand hunters and farmers. It's designed for the American on road market. Try and prove me wrong... 
> 
> .


Toyota stopped thinking about and designing the Hilux for farmers in 1997 when they changed from the solid front axle and moved to independent front suspension . That was to improve its on road handling to keep the weekend warriors and ski field access road racers happy .
The Landcruiser is really the only true off the beaten track workhorse left in their lineup . But for some reason they never really pushed them in NZ , I don't know about now maybe its changed .
My favourite Hilux is my oldest , a 1996 ( last year of the solid front axle ) dual cab 2.8D .
I just spent 3 Grand repainting her and tidying her up , she has done 350,000km and I'll keep her till the day I die .
In a few more years she will be a classic car .Every year there a less of them on the road as time and young fella's destroy them , in another 15 -20 years I'm going to be the crazy old guy driving one of the few remaining real Lux's left  :Have A Nice Day: 

Ken

----------


## mayfly

A real truck,if only Toyota would make that standard!

----------


## cambo

Toyota doesn't listen to the needs/wants of NZ as we are such a small market for them.
That and the worlds crash ratings and emission shit that we get stuck with means we have little or no choice in what we can get.
It would be nice to have a basic model with no carpets, no abs/trc/vsc/srs, electrics that would be a real work horse. But then people are expecting more bling on each newer model now. 

Cruisers didn't become the farmers choice, quite like Hilux did, as they are heaps bigger, have a turning circle of a super tanker, only came in single cab, cost twice as much, and they ride like a bucking bronco with no weight on the back.
Now the double cab Cruiser is out, they can't get enough of them in the country. 
But then the stupid electric diff locks crap out at the first sign of water near them. And they now have ABS and SRS as std on all models. 
Nothing basic even on them any more.

There are countries that can still get basic models in the Hilux and Cruiser ranges. 
NZ not able to access them though. We don't have enough sand and machine guns to mount on the decks.

----------


## Ground Control

There is a number of those conversions over here , the only criticism I have is the rear wheel isn't under the tray and when carrying heavy loads the weight is all hanging out the back . I have seen a couple where they have made them into Xtra-cabs and they look really good . I'm a real fan of the 80 series Cruisers , they are a tough beast .
Here is a couple of pics of my favourite " Luxy " . 
The original, and still the best  :Have A Nice Day: 




Ken

----------


## Spanners

I've been holding off buying a new truck until they released the specs of the new one.
I was praying it was going to be 3.0v6 or bigger...
FFS....
Another bollox small engine that's lent on to get any performance out of it, with bullshit quoted fuel figures to make it sound good. 
If you can't  afford to put gas in it regardless of the economy, then you shouldn't be spending 50+k on a new vehicle. 
Looks like it back to a F150, 550 or Tundra, but the Tundra is simply massive and the 550 is silly money for an almost 10yr old chassis.
Balls balls balls....

----------


## Maca49

F150 oh yeah, customers just spent 20 k on a new engine for his, bottom end spec will take up to 1200 hp, he's working thru it slowly, but laying rubbers no longer a prob! :Cool:

----------


## craigc

Talking about great turning circles...

;-)

----------


## Chop3r

> Talking about great turning circles...
> 
> ;-)


Has it been up the McCauley yet Craig?

----------


## kiwijames

> Talking about great turning circles...
> 
> ;-)


Turn it into the garage for repair, turn out. Into garage, turn out. Into garage, turn out. Great turning circle if you're the dealer servicing it! 
Don't know if the Indians have fixed them yet but every Rover Ive known, regardless of badging was a mechanics wet dream.

----------


## kotuku

when i retire me grand old nissan pathfinder ,Ill be getting upgraded mud tyres fitted to me zimmer frame . me mobile scooter will get the same with a snorkel and camo paint job ,so the local park ducks wont see me coming! both will have mountings for the 12g&the .303.very bloody handy for rest home corridor road rage incidents ya know :ORLY: .Ive already got me camo PJ sonesise.

----------


## JoshC

> Turn it into the garage for repair, turn out. Into garage, turn out. Into garage, turn out. Great turning circle if you're the dealer servicing it! 
> Don't know if the Indians have fixed them yet but every Rover Ive known, regardless of badging was a mechanics wet dream.


The best one I know of is a 64? Defender body on Nissan Patrol running gear   :Thumbsup:

----------


## craigc

I'm glad you all think you're so funny... :-)

----------


## craigc

Chop3r, not yet. Will do at some stage with the kids.

----------


## BRADS

> I'm glad you all think you're so funny... :-)


It's ok mate I liked your picture :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## craigc

I saw this bad boy today, on the way to get a coffee, it was almost too cold to get my hands out of my pockets for a photo; but seeing it was for you guys...

Looks like it has a 6.2L petrol engine. Ford 'Raptor'!

----------


## BRADS

> I saw this bad boy today, on the way to get a coffee, it was almost too cold to get my hands out of my pockets for a photo; but seeing it was for you guys...
> 
> Looks like it has a 6.2L petrol engine. Ford 'Raptor'!


How much $?

----------


## longrange308

What we need here is some


Diesel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## craigc

Brads - there's a four door one on trademe for $160K, you might need to start saving!

Ford F150 Raptor 2013 | Trade Me

Here's the one I photographed, abit cheaper

http://www.trademe.co.nz/motors/used...-757043830.htm

----------


## BRADS

> Brads - there's a four door one on trademe for $160K, you might need to start saving!
> 
> Ford F150 Raptor 2013 | Trade Me
> 
> Here's the one I photographed, abit cheaper
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/motors/used...-757043830.htm


Shit that's cheap........

----------


## GravelBen

Guess if you can afford that you won't be worried about the fuel bill!

----------


## Timmay

> Brads - there's a four door one on trademe for $160K, you might need to start saving!
> 
> Ford F150 Raptor 2013 | Trade Me
> 
> ]


Stuff that. 
Could have a brand new Toyota land cruiser for 125k and have 35k to throw into some off road beast + trailer

----------


## Spanners

Raptor @ $160 is silly money. 
You could bring one in for under $100k

----------


## Maca49

And drive it with your left hand? :Grin:

----------


## Barefoot

> Stuff that. 
> Could have a brand new Toyota land cruiser for 125k and have 35k to throw into some off road beast + trailer


Why would you spend $125K on a cruiser? Are the new ones really that expensive?

----------


## Maca49

Toyota are selling less cars so lifted the dollars to maintain margins :Thumbsup:

----------


## Timmay

> Why would you spend $125K on a cruiser? Are the new ones really that expensive?


Yea, check the papers... That's on special - full retail is like 150k
I would rather have one of those boxy ones 70 series they might be for like 80k and spend the balance on guns, boat, coke and hookers etc

----------


## Maca49

Taupo prices! Teach to live in a resort town! :Cool:

----------


## Spanners

> And drive it with your left hand?


That's converted

----------


## GMH72

I would love that Raptor!! 
I haven't heard anyone mention the new Colorado or even the Dmax... they both appear to be better than the Hilux. My (very) limited knowledge would say Ranger, Colorado or Dmax would be the go until Toyota pick up their game.

----------


## Spanners

> I would love that Raptor!! 
> I haven't heard anyone mention the new Colorado or even the Dmax... they both appear to be better than the Hilux. My (very) limited knowledge would say Ranger, Colorado or Dmax would be the go until Toyota pick up their game.


This WAS Toyotas chance to pick up their game, and they have failed IMO

----------


## GMH72

Well hopefully they don't go down the road of their car-like Hilux... I know there are a lot of 4x4's, 2x4's etc that just go round the roads but not all of them do.. 
Utes like this have got extremely popular with mum and dad type buyers for their weekend drives and I guess if that's the case, then that's what the manufactures are going to produce... a bit sad really...

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes its become a yuppie status symbol to have a 4wd .
there is no denying utes are practical even if you never go off the tarseal. Unfortunatly for those who may actually take there 4wd into a no road situation most of it will be worse than a series one landrover capability wise.even if you had to carry 3 spare axels just to get there :Grin: 
manufacturers worked out 10 odd  years ago less than 5 percent off 4wds ever went off seal so why cater to that market.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## GravelBen

> manufacturers worked out 10 odd  years ago less than 5 percent off 4wds ever went off seal so why cater to that market.


Supply & demand eh, its a bugger when you're a minority user!

----------


## kiwijames

The way the OP drives I think he should stick to helicopters anyway.

----------


## veitnamcam

> The way the OP drives I think he should stick to helicopters anyway.


you sure about that! :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kiwijames

> you sure about that!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Very

----------


## Beetroot

That new Hilux looks almost as gay as the new Mazda BT50s.

All this Euro emission standard rubbish is killing our vehicles. How can getting a smaller engine with a million turbo's and light weight everything, ever last as well as well as the bigger, less boost, built like a brick shithouse diesel from the late 90's.

Add to that Catalytic converters that crap themselves and cause your car to go into limp mode, or the ridiculous EGR valves that put exhaust gases into the fuel air mix, it's stupid.

Could probably make a fortune if you started a business that removed all this rubbish off the engine and turned into into something any man and his dog could fix.

----------


## Wild game havester

2007 toyota hiace same as new hilux engine.  Needs new ERG valve at 60,000k engine warning light first came on about this at 20,000k told no problem sheepishly. New ERG valve costs $1500 plus labour. FCUK TOYOTA'S OF THE FUTURE.  Run fleet of 9 vehicles only one will be Toyota in future a 2000 Hilux, no ABS, turbo ed motor, can swim in 1 metre of water and more.  Barry Crump must be cringing in his grave.  Their new engines are junk.

----------


## Timmay

Makes me want to buy a parts patrol just so I'm good for another 1,500,000 kms

----------


## Ground Control

> Barry Crump must be cringing in his grave.


Wow , you just gave me a " Blast from the past "  :Have A Nice Day: 
Remember when they drove off the cliff , landed at the bottom , and Barry rolled a fag while he waited for the dog to land in the tray .
Those were " Real Toyota's " .


Ken

----------


## puku

After reading all this thread I'm really regretting selling my 89 hilux 18mths ago :Sad: 
We have a 2002 3.0 extra cab and it's ok as a farm truck. Better than the 2.5l Nissan. 
A landcruiser would be a pain here, as you can't get around the switch backs without a three point turn

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> After reading all this thread I'm really regretting selling my 89 hilux 18mths ago
> We have a 2002 3.0 extra cab and it's ok as a farm truck. Better than the 2.5l Nissan. 
> A landcruiser would be a pain here, as you can't get around the switch backs without a three point turn
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Yeah the 02 3 litre non turbo extra cab is what I have as my farm truck :Have A Nice Day: 
I believe they are the last of the proper hilux before they went gay.

----------


## puku

> Yeah the 02 3 litre non turbo extra cab is what I have as my farm truck
> I believe they are the last of the proper hilux before they went gay.


Yep agree totally. Although the IFS sucks arse. It can get cross axled to easily

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Yep agree totally. Although the IFS sucks arse. It can get cross axled to easily
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I put some tough dog shocks on with another 50mm lift, has made a massive difference :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

That bloody fly buy wires an absolute pain in the arse, got it in the Ranger and the Golf. Should be banned, reaction time, after it's check the computers OK and the wheels are still on, I only narrowly miss being tee boned time after time after time, better not to slow for roundabouts or stop signs! :X X:

----------


## veitnamcam

The sheep shagger shape is where it really went pear shaped.

----------


## Wild game havester

> After reading all this thread I'm really regretting selling my 89 hilux 18mths ago
> We have a 2002 3.0 extra cab and it's ok as a farm truck. Better than the 2.5l Nissan. 
> A landcruiser would be a pain here, as you can't get around the switch backs without a three point turn
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


That would be a problem with all these new bigger trucks

----------


## Wild game havester

> Wow , you just gave me a " Blast from the past " 
> Remember when they drove off the cliff , landed at the bottom , and Barry rolled a fag while he waited for the dog to land in the tray .
> Those were " Real Toyota's " .
> 
> 
> Ken


 I was working at the Colenso advertising agency in early 80's when they were making those adds.  They wreaked 5 utes making that add. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

> I was working at the Colenso advertising agency in early 80's when they were making those adds.  They wreaked 5 utes making that add.


Only 5 ?  :O O:

----------


## Munsey

> Only 5 ?


They would need 15 + new models if they wanted to do the add today .

----------


## Bernie

What about this i instead of a hilux

----------


## Timmay

Maintainence on those things is murder.
But what does she ride like?

----------


## Bernie

> Maintainence on those things is murder.
> But what does she ride like?


.  Oh dear hope your not  referring to my 14 year old daughter

----------


## R93

Got some pretty good intell on the latest model Hilux. Looking forward to seeing one in the flesh.
Will probably get one not long after they're released.

----------


## Spanners

Spill...

----------


## JoshC

Ohhh risky..buying the first of a new model...   :XD:

----------


## Gibo

> Got some pretty good intell on the latest model Hilux. Looking forward to seeing one in the flesh.
> Will probably get one not long after they're released.


To receive intell you need to first have intell to understand it  :Psmiley:

----------


## kiwijames

> Got some pretty good intell on the latest model Hilux. Looking forward to seeing one in the flesh.
> Will probably get one not long after they're released.


Toyota bought the Ranger/BT50 plant in Thailand and are going to put a sheep shagger badge on it?

----------


## mayfly

Naah,they just don't make em like that anymore!

----------


## R93

> Ohhh risky..buying the first of a new model...


Someone's gotta do it! 5x5 year deal will be a comfort

----------


## JoshC

Haha that is true

----------


## R93

> Toyota bought the Ranger/BT50 plant in Thailand and are going to put a sheep shagger badge on it?


Only place they fit a passenger brake for sooky north islanders not used to big roads with bends in them :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

> Only place they fit a passenger brake for sooky north islanders not used to big roads with bends in them


Big roads and bends I can handle. The "_holy shit I'm gunna die_" driving school for grumpy bears that just woke from hibernation not so much. 
Anyway, behind the wheel Ill show you some driving etiquette in a couple of weeks time. 
Gives you more time to check the awesome majesty that is the NORTH ISLAND.

----------


## R93

The only majestic things that will be in the north island at that time will be my current Hilux and my 2 blasers 😆

If your driving maybe I should add a day each side of my trip so we can get somewhere? 😨

----------


## kiwijames

Two Blasers? Tell me more

----------


## kiwijames

Or are you going to be rocking around in fancy jacket with a gun?

----------


## R93

> Two Blasers? Tell me more


My shotty for all the pheasants you're gunna put me onto?

----------


## R93

> Or are you going to be rocking around in fancy jacket with a gun?


Na. Can't find my game jacket anywhere.

----------


## kiwijames

> My shotty for all the pheasants you're gunna put me onto?


Bring heaps of ammo they're everywhere, like crows or seagulls or big hoards or circling vultures. 

Ones perched on my front deck as I type!!

----------


## R93

Small pheasants up your way?

----------


## kiwijames

> Small pheasants up your way?


Yeah, I don't know why people get so worked up over them.

----------


## sneeze

> Got some pretty good intell on the latest model Hilux. Looking forward to seeing one in the flesh.
> Will probably get one not long after they're released.


Looks like an improvement

----------


## R93

> Looks like an improvement 
> Attachment 27622


SR5?

----------


## sneeze

> SR5?


I thought namari with maybe a touch of friesian

But if its got a Hilux badge on it would it matter to you?

----------


## R93

> I thought namari with maybe a touch of friesian
> 
> But if its got a Hilux badge on it would it matter to you?


No. Which colour to get is my only dilemma at the moment. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sneeze

> No. Which colour to get is my only dilemma at the moment.


How about  white truffel?  they are over priced and pretty soft.

----------


## veitnamcam

> How about  white truffel?  they are over priced and pretty soft.


GOLD :Thumbsup: 

I want to like that more than once.

----------


## R93

> How about  white truffel?  they are over priced and pretty soft.


Suits me then. Might go silver or green.

----------


## sneeze

> Suits me then. Might go silver or green.


Iv just picked up a new ugly, soft 4x4 ute in silver, youl have to get a green one.

----------


## R93

> Iv just picked up a new ugly, soft 4x4 ute in silver, youl have to get a green one.


I will see what they come out with.
Always liked the metallic blue.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wild game havester

Found this about new crap little engines these days ;Mechanically sound engines | Search Autoparts

----------


## JoshC

Well I've been down the road of upgrading my truck over the last couple of weeks. Sold my 105 series cruiser within 12 hours of listing it (should've asked for more!) Still driving it until the guy picks it up this weekend. It'll be emotional.

In the last two weeks I've thoroughly investigated almost all D/C utes, speaking to heaps of guys who drive them, fix them, and have test driven heaps and have come to the conclusion that new trucks are just poos. They feel so tinny and plastic coming from a landcruiser, and I truly fear I will break a new truck on my first off road excursion. 

Discovered along the way I'd sooner have a 10 year old truck with 150,000kms than a new ute so I've found an absolutely mint VX100 series and bought that. A 1HD-FTE engine idling is a sweet sound.  :Cool:

----------


## R93

Thought you mentioned upgrade?

----------


## JoshC

> Thought you mentioned upgrade?


When you get your hilux I'll drive over it for you to save the hassle of breaking it yourself.

----------


## Timmay

Just let him drive it, It will do that all by its self haha

----------


## R93

> When you get your hilux I'll drive over it for you to save the hassle of breaking it yourself.


Need a smiley that can blow a huge raspberry

----------


## JoshC

> Need a smiley that can blow a huge raspberry


Hahahaha, can't even type that raspberry sound either  :Grin:

----------


## R93

Thubbbbbbbbbbbbbzzzzzzz!

Close enough?

----------


## Keltic_Kiwi

I am waiting for the money to build one like this

Toyota - Willie Apiata

----------


## Timmay

Looks like a great way to impress your mates.

Would rather own that 10 year old, 105 landcruiser or patrol GU 4.2 etc

----------


## Sako 243

Josh, you should do a basic running thread on building your ultimate truck?

From memory you did heaps to your last cruiser, will the new own get the same treatment?

John

----------


## Nibblet

> Josh, you should do a basic running thread on building your ultimate truck?
> 
> From memory you did heaps to your last cruiser, will the new own get the same treatment?
> 
> John


Yeah do this. Few extra ideas for and motivation for me

----------


## anderset20

Love mine  :Have A Nice Day:  and I had last years model too. The new ones are a huuuge improvement  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Love mine  and I had last years model too. The new ones are a huuuge improvement  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you like over the old model?
I havent even seen one up close let alone driven one.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## anderset20

Short story - way more grunt, way nicer to drive, nicer interior. I'll take some closer photos tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Short story - way more grunt, way nicer to drive, nicer interior. I'll take some closer photos tomorrow 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats good.
Toyota needed to up their game.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Thats good.
> Toyota needed to up their game.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


Yes, a 4 or 5 litre diesel and 1000nm of torque be a good start

----------


## specweapon

Why do they look so ugly in the front, don't look right without a winch bar on. 
Would love to try one offroad next to my triton, brother in law works for Toyota and he got sent to the tech day where they test drove them and got the usual corporate brainwashing at an offroad track. They had each of the competitor Utes there to look at but funnily never got to drive them and compare

----------


## anderset20

The intelligent manual transmissions really nice. Also the power modes a nice addition. Towed a digger up a steep hill today and put in power mode and it feels like your towing nothing. Tows like a champ on the road too 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Intelligent manual?

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum



----------


## mcche171

Disclaimer: I work for Toyota. 
They are a big step up from the old ones. Off road they are second to none by a long long way. so much so I had to buy one myself. Even compared to old landys etc the new tech works wonders. Talk to Peter Richie from Natural Instincts 4x4 training, he rates the new one above all else.

----------


## Proudkiwi

I got one today. Not bad. As previously mentioned, massive step up over previous models.

It's nice to be able to go around a corner in the wet without having to grab handfuls of opposite lock for a change.

Road noise is way down compared to my old one too.

----------


## anderset20

Put it this way, I got one, after a week my work mate who rode passenger ordered one. Then his brother took his for a drive and ordered one haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

So intelligent manual is just automatic heel toe?

----------


## veitnamcam

> So intelligent manual is just automatic heel toe?


+1 ?

When the common rail became common lots of em(diesel manuals) had the annoying trait of not actually fully dropping the throttle when you changed gear...like a sticky throttle cable but not.

----------


## Nibblet

Yeah sounds like it's basically anti lag system so you don't fuck the gear box and always in optimal boost/power range. 

Good idea. 
Anti lag use to make awesome back fires in the race car.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah sounds like it's basically anti lag system so you don't fuck the gear box and always in optimal boost/power range. 
> 
> Good idea. 
> Anti lag use to make awesome back fires in the race car.


The trait I am talking about makes your gear changes longer cause the bloody engine wont drop revs fast enough to change increasing lag.

----------


## Maca49

> That red one would suit a blaser owner


Gotta love the guy hahahahaha

----------


## Maca49

> The trait I am talking about makes your gear changes longer cause the bloody engine wont drop revs fast enough to change increasing lag.


Only if you buy a manual my thoughts are why would you? Auto is a lot easier to pull away with a big load on, 1 st gear is to high in most new Utes and you have no power without the turbo?

----------


## 223nut

Just as long as the tiptronic doesn't act like the Subaru's stick it in 2Nd going downhill and all of a sudden Ur in 4Th and flying

----------


## veitnamcam

> Only if you buy a manual my thoughts are why would you? Auto is a lot easier to pull away with a big load on,* 1 st gear is to high in most new Utes* and you have no power without the turbo?


You got that right....even in auto.

----------


## anderset20

> You got that right....even in auto.


I think they might have got that right. It's pretty nice now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Yep but the accelerator and the fluid drive hang about till the turbo kicks in and away we go!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yep but the accelerator and the fluid drive hang about till the turbo kicks in and away we go!


Unless you are trying to take off uphill with 3.5 tonnes hitched to the back or pull out into traffic.

The old model hilux in auto was an absolute shocker for getting off the line....really bad.

----------


## 300_BLK

Maaaate, Just get a SSangyong :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> Unless you are trying to take off uphill with 3.5 tonnes hitched to the back or pull out into traffic.
> 
> The old model hilux in auto was an absolute shocker for getting off the line....really bad.


Sorry only owned an auto Colorado and Ranger!! Both have had no prob pulling a Tandem trailer with 2 tonne motor on up a bloody steep road at the local water works, the manual rodeo I had needed the crane to pull us to the top.
Have a mate working in the bush logging in Taupo, only runs autos now, owns Ford Rangers 4X4s

----------


## Maca49

> You've just nailed the main problem with the new small capacity diesels, they only function at high RPM when the turbo is supplying enough air for the new fangled fuel control and injection systems to produce the power/torque.  That's basically fucking useless for towing, carrying heavy loads or slow speed 4x4 or manoevering...
> 
> Try backing a heavy trailer up a hill around a corner. Goodbye clutch or gearbox...


Now Mauser, the guy selling the 2.0 litre VW amarok down here told Id have so much power with the twin hair dryers, towing a large boat or trailer wouldnt be a prob!! Obviously a salesman without a conscience :Grin:  I like the american approach HORSE POWER and plenty of it!!

----------


## JoshC

> Now Mauser, the guy selling the 2.0 litre VW amarok down here told Id have so much power with the twin hair dryers, towing a large boat or trailer wouldnt be a prob!! Obviously a salesman without a conscience I like the american approach HORSE POWER and plenty of it!!


There are ALOT of big american trucks down here in Southland and Otago, see them all the time towing horse floats and big trailers. There's a reason why, and knowing some of the owners, it's not a ego thing.

----------


## Nibblet

I'm surrounded by f150 raptors with roush super chargers

----------


## JoshC

Or maybe it's because we're all rednecks...

----------


## puku

Do the new hilux's have uphill assist?
Like it won't let you roll back when starting up hill? Was told that the other day anyway

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> Do the new hilux's have uphill assist?
> Like it won't let you roll back when starting up hill? Was told that the other day anyway
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yep its called a FORD

----------


## Maca49

You know Puku back in 72 at the international VCC rally in Nelson, the Auck VCC restored a drinking wagon, a veteran Charabanc open bus, it had a hill assist, a triangle of steel hinged under the chassis with a cable release back to the cockpit. Rolling backwards on a hill, pull the lever and drop the anchor! Unfortunately the miserable bastards wouldnt give it a COF until they welded it up, worried about the tar seal! Unfortunately the bus caught fire and had to be restored a second time. I still remember the flagons on board, must have been a great trip down from Auck to Nelson. Think Auck VCC stil has it.

----------


## Nibblet

I'm assuming up hill assist would only be for automatics?
Never understood the need though, if it's an auto you have two feet?

----------


## 199p

> I'm assuming up hill assist would only be for automatics?
> Never understood the need though, if it's an auto you have two feet?


Guess it confuses some people still

My colly has it in auto its really handy especially off road or in traffic

----------


## puku

> I'm assuming up hill assist would only be for automatics?
> Never understood the need though, if it's an auto you have two feet?


No for the manuals. It would be quite handy when hearing up our hill. A couple of the switch backs are real tight and steep 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> Do the new hilux's have uphill assist?
> Like it won't let you roll back when starting up hill? Was told that the other day anyway
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Called a handbrake!

----------


## Dreamer

Took one for a spin this morning after reading the comments on here (wasn't going to) and agree it's quite a step up from my '14, but think I'll wait until my warrenty runs out on my current one...

----------


## Gibo

You cats are all just too glorious!!!

----------


## specweapon

> I'm assuming up hill assist would only be for automatics?
> Never understood the need though, if it's an auto you have two feet?


It's standard in all of the main utes now. The last gen Ranger hill assist was terrible, literally locked your brakes for 5 seconds after reversing, It's very nice, nearly unnoticable, in the Triton until you take too long to move and the ute starts rolling backward

----------


## gadgetman

They've got a face that 'only a mother could love'. Be interesting to see how they go over a decent period. I know the modern small diesels put out a good dose of power and have amazing fuel economy. Was to the point that RUCs were almost half the running cost a few months ago.

----------


## anderset20

> Do the new hilux's have uphill assist?
> Like it won't let you roll back when starting up hill? Was told that the other day anyway
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


The manuals sorta do. It holds the brake for a few seconds. Means you don't need to use the handbrake as much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Philipo

> They've got a face that 'only a mother could love'.


Yeah the styling of the new Lux is their worse feature ( inside & out ) the touch screen looks like someone just stuck an I pad on the dash & even the shape of the dash itself is all fuked up & as for that front bumper poo wee  ( I did some work for one of the head guys at Toyota NZ & he said it's a work in progress to tidy it up )



Worst thing I found with Toyota was the test drive, Salesman came with me & we did a short circuit just out'a town, Didn't get a proper feel of the truck. My mate at Ford threw me the keys of their demo & said bring it back when you've had enough  :Thumbsup:

----------


## hanse

I have the SR for work, but slightly pimped up with alloys, nudgebar and racks and canopy. I definitely like it more than my old 14, though its too easy to put in reverse instead of 1st while stopped. It seems fucking thirsty (12.4 l/100km) at the mo after nearly 5000km and 6th gear is useless unless you are doing 120kmh. My old one did around 10 l/100km. Remember these are working kms with truck loaded and half the time towing. Also cant seem to get the Toyota canvas seat covers off the back seat without taking the seat out! This had me fucked on Saturday during its first proper cleanup! Seems to tow well though and is nice and comfy to drive. Way better turning circle than the 14 too, or so it feels. I wish they still had vinyl floors as an option.

----------


## gimp

Ghastly things. Too many buttons, too many gadgets. Slightly better angles and turning circle than the previous model I guess. Literally everything else sucks more.

----------

